# Is there anyway this photo is fake? help please



## yepp (Apr 1, 2010)

no need for this anymore lol,


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 1, 2010)

That's real.


----------



## Arch (Apr 1, 2010)

IMO, From this image... she's lying, sorry to tell you that.

However,... the only way I could tell any different is from a larger file/image size.
Even then tho, if this was 'fake' then the guy who photoshoped it is beyond any skill i have (and thats alot) plus the two people will have to already be in 'kissing' positions for them to even match.
Seems, too implausible to me....

Hence, she kissed the guy.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 1, 2010)

Arch said:


> IMO, From this image... she's lying, sorry to tell you that.
> 
> However,... the only way I could tell any different is from a larger file/image size.
> Even then tho, if this was 'fake' then the guy who photoshoped it is beyond any skill i have (and thats alot) plus the two people will have to already be in 'kissing' positions for them to even match.
> ...


Exactly.

The impressions from the fingers on the shoulder, the highlight's matching up, the compression of the lips/nose from the kiss..... All leads me to say with zero doubt that this is real.
Plus there is no sign of processing on the image itself. There would have to be some blending or refinements made and this image looks dull, like it was just taken off a memory stick from a P&S.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Apr 1, 2010)

For this to be a PS job, it would have to be someone who is the best of the best of PS users--I doubt the people who programmed PS could have done this.  Seriously--look at what's going on with it.

1.  The kissers would have to be in the same room, with the same lighting, in the same seats to make this work.

2.  The positioning is too good for it to be PS.  Reality says they're kissing.  The way she's turned into him, the way his hand falls on her shoulder, (as mentioned earlier) the hand grabbing her on the shoulder...*shakes Magic 8-ball*..."All signs point to kissing."

3.  The shadowing is PERFECT...as noted in No. 1, the effort someone would have to go through in order to get this right would be astronomical.

4.  Unless someone can pull the EXIF data on this photograph, and she can produce a receipt or other reasonable alibi putting her some place else at the time the photograph was taken, her story is sunk.

I hate to break bad news/I hope this can be found as good news.  If this can be shown to be fake, then I'll admit that I've been had.  It is April Fool's after all.  The only reasonable alternative is that this dude is kissing a girl that looks JUST like the girl that your friend is with (I think that's how this plays out).  If old boy is crazy, he could be looking to date someone who is exactly like her in every way and has found someone to fit the bill.  I've seen crazier things happen...spend some time in Family Court and you'll see the sh*t show...


----------



## cnutco (Apr 1, 2010)

She is busted!

Time to move on if it bothers them...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2010)

I opened the file in PS and applied multiple corrections and adjustments to it; increased exposure and decreased exposure, lifted the curves, smashed the curves, adjusted the gamma,etc; bottom line, the exposure on the man and the woman moved together in perfect synchronized harmony. The shadows in the background lifted and dropped perfectly as-expected. Steep,extreme curves and exposure adjustments revealed no cut-and-paste,and the foreground/background exposure relationships look very consistent with a flash-lighted snap done at 6-7 feet...the photo appears legitimate and realistic to me. Normally, applying the above types of corrections there will be a "skewing" of exposure parameters that indicates a blending of two scenes, or one exposure that was shot with another camera or at another exposure level and then adjusted, but in this photo everything synchronizes perfectly as expected from a one-shot, in-camera, flash-illuminated photograph.


----------



## yepp (Apr 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 1, 2010)

You should tell her to try the "everybody has a twin" defense. That might work better.


----------



## TheSolicitor (Apr 1, 2010)

Deny.
Deny.
Deny.
Then make counter accusations.

I would also make a recommendation for a trip to Lowe's or Home Depot to buy a new lock for the front door.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Apr 1, 2010)

empty shot glasses in the foreground may have added to her defence, but tea & water with pizza and a salad? Looks like a date in my eyes.

I know, go ask the dude in the background. Naw..... she's busted.

What was that stupid TV show with the greasy MF with glasses and dressed all in black?............... Cheaters, yeah that's it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2010)

> *Is there anyway this photo is fake? help please*


 
Nope, she's BUSTED!


----------



## --ares-- (Apr 1, 2010)

he is kinda ugly


----------



## Formatted (Apr 2, 2010)

Best use of this forum ever!


----------



## sinjans (Apr 2, 2010)

--ares-- said:


> he is kinda ugly


 lol

That makes it all more painful to watch


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 2, 2010)

I, too, find it a great use of the resources on this site to see if this girl is cheating or not ... if all else fails, she should just tell her BF that the "slick looking cell phone salesman" that she was with slipped a roofie in her iced tea ... 



I'm just going to sit back and watch this thread from here on out, if for nothing more than the entertainment value ...


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2010)

The boyfriend should get a life and ditch her she can't be trusted full stop


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 2, 2010)

Obviously your friend is lieing and Im sorry but how could you possibly believe it wasnt real? Her bf needs to ditch her lickety split. Or maybe he could go out and screw around, have someone take a picture and try to pretend it was a PS deal.


----------



## usayit (Apr 2, 2010)

my only advice.. is to stay out of it..


----------



## yepp (Apr 2, 2010)

She's a friend so I'm just doing what I can to help her. She wants to disprove it so here I am helping her, told her if she wants to work things out with the bf she just needs to move past it and stop the whole disproving effort.


----------



## yepp (Apr 2, 2010)

erose86 said:


> She wants to work it out?  She needs to confess what she did to her bf, ask for forgiveness, and then if he dumps her ass... serves her right for cheating.




can't disagree with you there admittance is the first step... don't know why she's so adamant about disproving it even a couple days after this all went down. BF has even said, he just wants proof either way (meaning it could possibly work out if she were to admit it) but she's still sticking with trying to disprove it.


----------



## Dao (Apr 2, 2010)

usayit said:


> my only advice.. is to stay out of it..




I think this is the best advice.


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami (Apr 2, 2010)

I say.. post updates regularly and YOU KNOW :addpics:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 2, 2010)

lol n00b for trying to pawn it off as Photoshop.


----------



## Rocky8 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sure that photo can be fake. For about ten grand and up, I would guesstimate without having seen the material. It would require quite some production and a top-notch editor, but bottomline is that it _can_ be done with the proper resources.

But in this case that is _extremely_ unlikely, of course...  LOL!

That kind of resources might be spent on white-washing Carla Bruni  Sarkozy's recorded escapades. Not on this little floozy's.
She was caught with, what's commonly known as, her pants down!

Why didn't anybody switch the lights on?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 2, 2010)

Can I get her number?

I'd like to make some fake photos with her :lmao:


----------



## yepp (Apr 2, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Can I get her number?
> 
> I'd like to make some fake photos with her :lmao:





Friend: thank you. i think your the only one to make me laugh on this forum.. lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 2, 2010)

yepp said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get her number?
> ...



Life is a big joke. Keep laughing


----------



## den9 (Apr 11, 2010)

yepp said:


> She's a friend so I'm just doing what I can to help her. She wants to disprove it so here I am helping her, told her if she wants to work things out with the bf she just needs to move past it and stop the whole disproving effort.


shes a whore for lying, and what a great friend being honest to you and wasting your time to cover her ass.


----------



## ghache (Apr 12, 2010)

she actually told you that these picture were fake? LOL what a f*kn good friend you have.
owned.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 12, 2010)

The photo is real as rain.  Her explanation is as fake as Pamela Anderson's Breasts!


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 12, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The photo is real as rain. Her explanation is as fake as Pamela Anderson's Breasts!


 

Sure, ruin a good thing.....:mrgreen:


----------



## tertius (Apr 13, 2010)

Just plain amazing.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > The photo is real as rain. Her explanation is as fake as Pamela Anderson's Breasts!
> ...



Depends on what you consider a good thing. :lmao:


----------



## Live_free (Apr 13, 2010)

Well the Photo looks real I pixel peeped it in PS. Definitely the real thing unless this person is like the worlds best. 

None of us can tell you 100% but im 99.9999% sure.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, busted. ...and anyone stupid enough to fall for "that pic is fake" is just an idiot.


----------

